# RAM pour imac G5 17 " ?



## cuibern (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je suis à la recherche d'une nouvelle RAM de 2 Go pour un imac 17 " 1,83 GHz intel core duo avec caméra intégrée...j'ai cherché sur mac way mais à chaque fois il est marqué "incompatible avec les imac intel core duo  "...j'ai actuellement une barrette de la marque sqp sodimm ddr2 667 MHz de 2 Go mis qui apparemment serait HS .
Merci pour vos éclairages !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (30 Octobre 2010)

Si tu as des problèmes d'affichage avec ton imac g5 c'est normal c'est une série maudite (et donc ça vient pas de la ram)...
Sinon pour la ram je sais pas


----------



## Onmac (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai lu ton post, je n'ai pas bien compris, tu as un iMac PPC G5 ou un iMac Intel?


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Novembre 2010)

http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Samsung/53SDR2SAM1GB/
ici pour l imac intel 1,83  MAXI 2GO
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac_cd_1.83_17_ig.html


----------

